# Name for large short haired ginger tom cat



## EQUISCENE (18 July 2013)

I am adopting a mature large stray bright ginger (all over no white bits)  short haired tom cat from the RSPCA, any name suggestions would be welcome


----------



## Bestdogdash (18 July 2013)

Well done you ! How about Clive ? Or Clint ?


----------



## Fools Motto (18 July 2013)

Garfield!! Or Ron...


----------



## 9tails (18 July 2013)

Congratulations!

My beloved ginger cat was called Wellard.  I loved his name as he was very kind.


----------



## nikicb (18 July 2013)

He sounds lovely.  I had a similar sounding cat when I was younger called Bagpuss.  Have fun with him.


----------



## WelshRuby (18 July 2013)

Mine was named Teddy


----------



## pines of rome (19 July 2013)

My ginger cat is called Jaffa, how about Tango!


----------



## D66 (19 July 2013)

Big Mac


----------



## EQUISCENE (19 July 2013)

Husband wanted to call him Tango (pines of rome) I wanted Mac (digger66) I was thinking along the lines of McVitie.. but like Big Mac perhaps that'll 'sell' the name to the OH! ha ha
If not please keep suggestions coming thank you everyone


----------



## misterjinglejay (19 July 2013)

Tamworth like the pig  That's what my red boy is called


----------



## EQUISCENE (19 July 2013)

ha ha misterjay!


----------



## Circe (19 July 2013)

Our ginger was called Carrot, jaffa is a nice name as well
Kx


----------



## E13 (19 July 2013)

Bruno!


----------



## Angelbones (19 July 2013)

Onion


----------



## Alexart (19 July 2013)

My huge old ginger cat was called Ginger - original or what!!!  How about Marmaduke or Tigger?


----------



## katastrophykat (19 July 2013)

What about macavity, from the musical, the poem goes

Macavity's a Mystery Cat: he's called the Hidden Paw -
For he's the master criminal who can defy the Law.
He's the bafflement of Scotland Yard, the Flying Squad's despair: 
For when they reach the scene of crime, macavity's not there! 

My ginger tom is called The Hodgeheg, shortened to Hodge as I found him at no more than five weeks on a main road at rush hour


----------



## EQUISCENE (20 July 2013)

Awwww  katastrophykat that's a great poem and I could call him Mac for short, although OH still isn't going for the name! do you think the RSPCA would do a part exchange ha ha.  Alexart  I like Tigger but my friend calls her cat that and we also used to have a fluffy ginger cat called Ginger too!


----------



## Britestar (20 July 2013)

How about Zingiber - Zingy for short.

Zingiber is the genus of ginger, which are the true gingers.


----------



## abitodd (21 July 2013)

I like Zingibar(I have used it)
I have also used 
Sagapor(greek word for love) and 
Firkin(A large barrel!)
Chickpea(for a pale ginger)and 
Petroc.
Our current ginger is called.....Ginger or Meringue(he is fluffy)
Best ever ginger cat I called Dushka. 
PS Any chance of pictures????


----------



## EQUISCENE (21 July 2013)

Ha ha abitodd  I like Firkin and chickpea!  Home check tomorrow, hopefully we will pass (we live on a very rural farm) and then we can collect him so no pics as yet. 



abitodd said:



			I like Zingibar(I have used it)
I have also used 
Sagapor(greek word for love) and 
Firkin(A large barrel!)
Chickpea(for a pale ginger)and 
Petroc.
Our current ginger is called.....Ginger or Meringue(he is fluffy)
Best ever ginger cat I called Dushka. 
PS Any chance of pictures????
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crugeran Celt (21 July 2013)

I used to have a massive ginger tomcat and his name was William. I also like Edward.


----------



## pines of rome (21 July 2013)

Hamlin, is a type of orange tree!


----------



## Colivet (21 July 2013)

my short haired ginger tom is called Spice (Ginger Spice)


----------



## EQUISCENE (22 July 2013)

Thanks everyone, we had the RSPCA inspection today everything was fine and we can pick him up on Friday   The only name OH and I can agree on is Rocky, so that is what we will call him..


----------



## Twinkley Lights (22 July 2013)

I have a large marmalade cat and he is named Orlando after the series of books popular in the 30's about Orlando The Marmalade Cat.  He sounds lovely whatever his name.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 July 2013)

Lysander  ( he name of our old ginger )


----------



## nutrock (23 July 2013)

My Old ginger cat was called Chivers after the marmalade and our office cat was called Kinnock after Neil Kinnock


----------



## EQUISCENE (23 July 2013)

Kinnock! that made me chuckle nutrock..



nutrock said:



			My Old ginger cat was called Chivers after the marmalade and our office cat was called Kinnock after Neil Kinnock 

Click to expand...


----------

